# Pet shed



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi guys, 

So I'm moving out of my parents house and taking my 2 rabbits and 5 guinea pigs with me. They are currently living indoors however I am hoping to move them outside and would like some advice. I'm planning on converting a massive 10ft by 13ft shed into a house for them! 

Has anyone on here done this before? 
What materials would you suggest for insulation, flooring etc and what would be best for ventilation. 

My rabbits and guinea pigs have always lived in doors? Will I be ok to put them out straight away once the shed is insulated etc or would I need to do something first to get them used to being outdoors? 

Also if anyone has any photos of a shed they have converted please share  

Thank you very much! 
Chelsea and the furries &#128048;&#128048;

P.s. Here is a photo of blossom taking a nap! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1426352767.146925.jpg


----------



## James2614 (Mar 14, 2015)

I haven't but I know a few people on here have so hopefully you'll get some good advice. 

James


----------



## Azerane (Mar 15, 2015)

My main concern would be even with the insulation to make sure that it remains cool enough, so you may need to install a small air conditioning unit or similar. Providing you have mild temperatures, it would be ok to put them out, but if there's going to be a distinct temperature difference from indoors to the shed, then you should wait until it's a bit more stable.


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Mar 15, 2015)

I live in Scotland so keeping the shed cool isn't a problem! It's more keeping it warm I'm worried about! I'm going to start the shed asap but not put them in until the beginning of the spring weather &#128522;


----------



## herbiej (Mar 15, 2015)

Just don't keep the Guinea pigs and bunnies together


----------



## Bville (Mar 15, 2015)

Rabbits tolerate cold better than heat, so if your climate is mainly cool, they should do fine. They will grow a winter coat as the weather starts to get cold in the fall and then shed it in the spring and summer. I keep my rabbits outside all year round and our low temperatures get down to 0 degrees Fahrenheit in the winter and my three rabbits have done fine for two winters now. My husband built them hutches that have an enclosed part so they can get totally out of the wind and I fill it with straw because it's a good insulator. They will kind of burrow into it when it's really cold. Does the shed already have windows? If so, you'll probably just need to add screens if they are high up and the rabbits will not have access to them. Otherwise, you can cover them with a strong wire to keep the pets in and predators out. 

I don't know how guinea pigs tolerate being outdoors so hopefully someone else can advise you on that.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't know if he is still active on the forum, but Bill Jesse keeps his rabbits outside in a shed. Perhaps you can check some of his threads??

Others have offered some good ideas already. I was rather wondering why you would want to move them outdoors. Of course it is your choice, but it seems like it would mean spending less time with them and not being able to interact with them as often as would be convenient when they are housed indoors. 

I so enjoy being able to relax in the evenings and enjoy my bunnies hopping about my feet, begging for treats and binkying about. I would really miss that if I were to put them outside in a shed. Just wondered if you had thought that all through... :wink


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Mar 23, 2015)

Bville said:


> Rabbits tolerate cold better than heat, so if your climate is mainly cool, they should do fine. They will grow a winter coat as the weather starts to get cold in the fall and then shed it in the spring and summer. I keep my rabbits outside all year round and our low temperatures get down to 0 degrees Fahrenheit in the winter and my three rabbits have done fine for two winters now. My husband built them hutches that have an enclosed part so they can get totally out of the wind and I fill it with straw because it's a good insulator. They will kind of burrow into it when it's really cold. Does the shed already have windows? If so, you'll probably just need to add screens if they are high up and the rabbits will not have access to them. Otherwise, you can cover them with a strong wire to keep the pets in and predators out.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how guinea pigs tolerate being outdoors so hopefully someone else can advise you on that.




Thank you for your advice. It can get really cold here at night but I know lots of other people that keep there rabbits outside in hutches so should be fine! I was just really worried because I have always had my two inside. They sleep in my bedroom, so it is going to be so strange. 
I have decided to fully insulate the shed (roof, walls & floor) then cover with an extra layer of ply wood on roof and walls inside, and lay linoleum flooring &#128522; there is 8 windows on the shed all together, I am going to replace the crappy plastic with single pane glass. Thought about using wire for a couple of the windows but was worried about nights when it can get really windy! So going to build an internal mesh door so that the main doors can be opened for extra ventilation during the day. Also going to install a bathroom vent thing. 

Hopefully all goes well &#128591;

@herbiej no I would never put them together! The guinea pigs are in a the top part showing in the photo atm and will stay in that only in the shed. &#128522; and the rabbits will have the floor space! 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427121650.640712.jpg


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Mar 23, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> I don't know if he is still active on the forum, but Bill Jesse keeps his rabbits outside in a shed. Perhaps you can check some of his threads??
> 
> Others have offered some good ideas already. I was rather wondering why you would want to move them outdoors. Of course it is your choice, but it seems like it would mean spending less time with them and not being able to interact with them as often as would be convenient when they are housed indoors.
> 
> I so enjoy being able to relax in the evenings and enjoy my bunnies hopping about my feet, begging for treats and binkying about. I would really miss that if I were to put them outside in a shed. Just wondered if you had thought that all through... :wink




Thank you &#128522;

Tbh I would prefer not to move them outdoors but I really don't have a choice! I am moving in to my boyfriends parents house and as much as they love the bunnies they don't want them living in the house! &#128542; the shed is like four steps away from the utility room door anyway so I guess it's a good compromise! 

I absolutely adore my animals though and will probably end up spending most of my free time in the shed with them! &#128514; I am allowed to bring them indoors for play time or some time in the evenings but just not on a permanent basis! 

But very valid point and I had thought of that myself!


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 23, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427129229.510481.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1427129245.575539.jpg


Here's mine so far. Replaced the window with chicken wire so it's safe and plenty ventilated. The floor at the mo is just straw but going to buy some Lino later for easy cleanse purposes. Also at the back I'm planning on building a shelf for climbing and hiding. Peter has always been outdoors so has been fine in this transition but not sure how it would work going in to outdoor. Hope I've given you a bit of inspiration &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh that's very nice thank you! Will be good when you add to it too &#128522;


----------



## JBun (Mar 27, 2015)

It's more common for rabbit owner's in the UK to have rabbits in sheds than here in the US. Our temps in most states, just get far too hot in the summer. But there are many around your parts that do it. This link has some information on fixing up a shed for rabbits.
http://www.therabbithouse.com/outdoor/rabbitshed.asp


----------



## PetersMummy (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks &#128522; x


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Mar 30, 2015)

JBun said:


> It's more common for rabbit owner's in the UK to have rabbits in sheds than here in the US. Our temps in most states, just get far too hot in the summer. But there are many around your parts that do it. This link has some information on fixing up a shed for rabbits.
> http://www.therabbithouse.com/outdoor/rabbitshed.asp




Thank you very much! &#128522;


----------



## AwesomeBunnyBlossom (Jun 4, 2015)

Some photos of the finished shed! I am in love with how it turned out! &#128525;&#128048;

Still need to put mesh on the internal doors and get a proper run attached but it will do fine for now &#128522;

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433439806.710895.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433439835.617785.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433439849.487579.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433439863.202513.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433439877.128210.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433439909.803861.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433439932.492640.jpg


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jun 4, 2015)

that is bun heaven for them in that shed ... =0)


----------



## Azerane (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow, it turned out so amazing! I want to live in there


----------

